# Ikmultimedia Syntronik - The Legendary Synth Powerhouse



## Eduardo Macedo (May 26, 2017)

17 Instrument Collections representing 38 classic synthesizers and string machines
Over 50 GB of samples
Over 2,000 instruments presets


----------



## Fleer (May 26, 2017)

Sweet. Gonna love this. Been waiting for an encompassing sampled synth package to go with my Arturia. Guess this beats UVI's Vintage Vault in price and versatility.


----------



## ChazC (May 26, 2017)

Finally something to use up some Jam Points on! Bit of a no-brainer at 69.99 with those.


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 26, 2017)

I'm going to check it out as well and also because I have some Jam Points sitting around. This sounds mainly like it will be a fancy Sampletank library, but we'll see. It will be interesting to hear their new filter models and the drift algorithm.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 27, 2017)

In times of circuit modelling they still sample synths? Sorry, this is not a synth, this is just a rompler with synth sounds.


----------



## ChazC (May 27, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> In times of circuit modelling they still sample synths? Sorry, this is not a synth, this is just a rompler with synth sounds.



Depends how you look at it. For 70 eur I'm getting 50Gb/2000 new presets for incorporating into my work - TBH I couldn't care less how they're created or how they market it, it's got new stuff in there I can use.


----------



## Fleer (May 27, 2017)

True. Same with pianos. Though I love Pianoteq, I also love to use sampled grands (as well as real ones).


----------



## JPQ (May 27, 2017)

And UVI stuff have better demos actually i heared single insipring demo here. even uni oli Synthex and few other synth samples sounds inspiring but they at least have something like it.


----------



## Saxer (May 27, 2017)

No sound in the videos that convinced me so far. Some years ago I purchased Sampletank in a weak moment. After listening to patches for an hour or two I erased it from my disk. On the other hand MODO Bass was a big surprise. I'll wait for better demos or walktroughs.


----------



## JPQ (May 27, 2017)

Saxer said:


> No sound in the videos that convinced me so far. Some years ago I purchased Sampletank in a weak moment. After listening to patches for an hour or two I erased it from my disk. On the other hand MODO Bass was a big surprise. I'll wait for better demos or walktroughs.



Owned Total Workstation 2.(i sellect it price what i must pay for licence transfer). in this set Sonik Synth has more inspring sounds than this set i feel even SampleMoog has few... and i selled so cheap becouse is buggy which is bigger reason why i sell it. Even there is few sounds what i can imagine use some uses but goed mode when i must relist patches all times when i start it is final nail its coffin to me. Even other bugs which i feel i only one of two people in world what i looked which seems have problems what i haved...


----------



## sostenuto (May 27, 2017)

Help !! Slightly lazy, but more ignorant. With NI offering Arturia Collection V @ $249, How can I approach this at the $99. Preorder cost? Lots of overlap ?? little ? Inclusion/exclusion of synths I may be forgetting ?? Could use some help ....


----------



## JPQ (May 27, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Help !! Slightly lazy, but more ignorant. With NI offering Arturia Collection V @ $249, How can I approach this at the $99. Preorder cost? Lots of overlap ?? little ? Inclusion/exclusion of synths I may be forgetting ?? Could use some help ....


I feel these samples sound warmer than Arturia synths. even they are same level editable i feel but sometimes if someone maked patch which you really liked and you just want compose like me this is not big problem. saddly i dont yet hear these demos single sound what i really want use.


----------



## sostenuto (May 27, 2017)

JPQ said:


> I feel these samples sound warmer than Arturia synths. even they are same level editable i feel but sometimes if someone maked patch which you really liked and you just want compose like me this is not big problem. saddly i dont yet hear these demos single sound what i really want use.


 
Good perspective .... Have Arturia Analog2, and can't tweak like the individual synths, but lots of the great patches. Gonna have to wait a bit on Syntronik


----------



## JPQ (May 28, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Good perspective .... Have Arturia Analog2, and can't tweak like the individual synths, but lots of the great patches. Gonna have to wait a bit on Syntronik



to UVI have tons insipring sounds in their demos their synthex set and set where are 4 synths sampled where is one synthex is best set i feel of these. ps. like edit sounds but i must choice single thing then is composing.


----------



## Daniel James (May 28, 2017)

I've actually been using a shit ton of t-racks these days, loving IK more and more. Im def going to give this a shot.

-DJ


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 28, 2017)

I pre-ordered yesterday, so we'll see how it turns out in practice, but the concept seems interesting.

Daniel, are you aware of the current T-Racks promotion? I noticed it when I was getting Syntronik. If you purchase one T-Rack bit of kit, you get two more of equal or lesser value free.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 5, 2017)

The second video is now up:


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 5, 2017)

sampled synths.... not really interested. My opinion is you loose interest very quickly.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 5, 2017)

There 432 mastering eq is top notch. Right there with the UAD Massenburg. A friend's likes there 1081 eq also.



Daniel James said:


> I've actually been using a shit ton of t-racks these days, loving IK more and more. Im def going to give this a shot.
> 
> -DJ


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 5, 2017)

The advertising copy and videos leave me quite uncertain about one point. You can, apparently, mix and match elements from the 38 physical synths to create new sounds. But can you also play (the emulations of) the 38 physical synths themselves, without such modifications? If so, how many of the 2,000 presets are unmodified emulations of this kind?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 5, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> The advertising copy and videos leave me quite uncertain about one point. You can, apparently, mix and match elements from the 38 physical synths to create new sounds. But can you also play (the emulations of) the 38 physical synths themselves, without such modifications? If so, how many of the 2,000 presets are unmodified emulations of this kind?


Very interesting question. I passed it on to the IK forum. Hopefully we'll get an official answer here.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 5, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Very interesting question. I passed it on to the IK forum. Hopefully we'll get an official answer here.


Thanks for doing this. Here's their reply on the IK forum: "The product is not yet fully finalized so the specifics on the number of presets that are from patches on the actual synths themselves is not information that is available at this time."


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 7, 2017)

Here's video # 3:



Whether you are interested in buying this synth, this video series is an interesting roundup of the history and technology of some great old synths.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 27, 2017)

There are now 5 Syntronik Videos up on YouTube. #5 is very heavy on string machines...

Video #4


Video #5


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 10, 2017)

Two more videos are up:

*Syntronik - Virtual Instrument Synth Demos - Part 1*

SAM - Based on Oberheim SEM (Synthesizer Expander Module)
Harpy 260 - Based on ARP 2600
J-8 - Based on Roland Jupiter-8, Jupiter-6, Jupiter-4
J-60 - Based on Roland Juno-60
99 - Based on Yamaha SY 99
Blau - Based on PPG Wave 2.3
Bully - Based on Moog Taurus I, II, 3
DCO-X - Based on Roland JX-10, JX-8P, JX-3P

*Syntronik - Virtual Instrument Synth Demos - Part 2*

Galaxy - Based on Alesis Andromeda
String Box - Based on ARP String Ensemble (Solina), Elka Rhapsody 490, Hohner String Performer, Roland RS-505 Paraphonic, Roland RS-09 Organ/Strings
OXa - Based on Oberheim OB-X, OB-Xa
Minimod - Based on Modular Moog, Minimoog Model D, Moog Voyager
Noir - Based on Multimoog, Micromoog, Moog Prodigy
Polymorph - Based on Moog Polymoog, Opus 3, Rogue, Realistic Concertmate MG-1
Pro-V - Based on Sequential Circuits Prophet-5, Prophet-10
V80 - Based on Yamaha CS-80, GX-1, CS-01II
T-03 - Based on Roland TB-303 Bassline

IK say they will be announcing soon when this is going to come out.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 13, 2017)

Release date is July 20th. One week left to get the introductory price.

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/news/news.php?id=884


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 13, 2017)

Tempting, but not very impressed by what I'm hearing.

I'm not a fan of Sample Based Synth VSTs.

A Zero Samples, Physical Modeling Synth (like their MODO Bass) would have been much more exciting.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm interested, as it's a mixture of sampling and modeling and IK Multimedia did such a great job of modeling with MODO Bass. And considering that I was able to apply Jam Points to further discount the already inexpensive introductory Price, it became a no-brainer purchase for me.

Looking forward to downloading my copy next week.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## IKMultimedia (Jul 17, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Tempting, but not very impressed by what I'm hearing.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Sample Based Synth VSTs.
> 
> A Zero Samples, Physical Modeling Synth (like their MODO Bass) would have been much more exciting.


We did very deep sampling for http://www.ikmultimedia.com/iktr.php?P=ODgzfDE0OTU2NTAwNjMwMjY= (Syntronik) and in combination with the analog-modeled filters and DRIFT™ algorithm you can get very very realistic sounds. In fact, we chose this hybrid type of setup in order to do just that - to get the most realism.

From the Product Manager himself (who was the PM for the actual Alesis Andromeda A6 hardware as well as one of the main designers of that unit):


> The strength of the Syntronik oscillator is in its vast library of samples. We have seriously deep samples of 38 classic synth and string machine oscillators. That is where the ultimate power and flexibility comes from. It also makes the synths sound much more authentic — much more like the real thing — than using modeled oscillators. Modeled oscillators of course provide more direct user programmability, but again, this is not the goal of Syntronik. Instead, we provide a huge library of sounds that the user can play right away or easily edit to taste. It is not intended to be a ground-up sound design machine but instead a go-to musical instrument where you can quickly get the iconic sounds you want with super high quality and extreme authenticity to the hardware.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 17, 2017)

@IKMultimedia ,

Maybe if I hear some better sounding demos I will change my mind about Syntronik.

Also given it is a 50 GB Sample Library of Synths, (which is quite a bit of HD Space I would rather reserve for orchestral/acoustic instruments rather than Synth Samples). I don't know much about your modeled filters, and your DRIFT algorithm, they could be a game changer, but I don't hear it in the demos.

I'm not decided yet, so there is still a chance I will buy it, provided I hear something that impresses me, so far that has not happened.

Oh.. I would love it if you develop a physically modeled (no Samples) Synth in the future.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Jul 18, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> @IKMultimedia ,
> 
> Maybe if I hear some better sounding demos I will change my mind about Syntronik.
> 
> ...


Understood and fair points. And to your final point: I agree!

We also have added a couple of videos that were supposed to come out upon release so they are a little earlier than expected where Jordan Rudess demonstrates DRIFT™, how the various filters affect the sound, the effects, layering, arpeggiators, and more in the first video and he walks through a bunch of the sounds from the various instruments in the second video.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 18, 2017)

IKMultimedia said:


> ... We also have added a couple of videos that were supposed to come out upon release so they are a little earlier than expected where Jordan Rudess demonstrates DRIFT™, how the various filters affect the sound, the effects, layering, arpeggiators, and more in the first video and he walks through a bunch of the sounds from the various instruments in the second video. ...



The Jordan Rudess videos are a much better sales pitch than the earlier ones.


----------



## clisma (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes, these are now sounding very beefy indeed. Is the installation modular or do we have to install the whole lot of 50GB?


----------



## clisma (Jul 19, 2017)

clisma said:


> Yes, these are now sounding very beefy indeed. Is the installation modular or do we have to install the whole lot of 50GB?


Any update on this @IKMultimedia? Time is running out on the pre-order promo...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 19, 2017)

clisma said:


> Any update on this @IKMultimedia? Time is running out on the pre-order promo...


I would suggest posting your question on the IK Multimedia forum. Usually I get responses very quickly.
http://cgi.ikmultimedia.com/ikforum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=13656


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 19, 2017)

hmmm - very tempting but WHY NO WALKTHROUGH VIDEO!! GRRRR!!! As an owner and lover of Omnisphere, is there anything here (besides more presets - like omniphere doesn't have enough already lol!) that isn't already available in Omnisphere?


----------



## sinkd (Jul 19, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> I've actually been using a shit ton of t-racks these days, loving IK more and more. Im def going to give this a shot.
> 
> -DJ


Lots of the t-racks plugs are first rate. I agree.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 20, 2017)

Dang, went to pre-order (promo email said 7/20 was the last day) and it's apparently too late. Guess I'll sit this one out for now.


----------



## clisma (Jul 20, 2017)

Ian Dorsch said:


> Dang, went to pre-order (promo email said 7/20 was the last day) and it's apparently too late. Guess I'll sit this one out for now.


Yep, same here. Weird.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 20, 2017)

it is out now, in your user area


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 20, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> it is out now, in your user area



Well, yeah, I gathered that. It's just that their promo email said today was the last day to pre-order, so I kind of figured that I could pre-order today.


----------



## JonSolo (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice. I got it. The Authorization Manager will not accept my serial. Eish. I have reached out to IK.


----------



## bbunker (Jul 20, 2017)

Just an update: I pre-ordered (yeah, I'm a sucker - and those Jordan Rudess videos sold me...) and started downloading today. You may need to actually restart the computer after authorizing, depending on your DAW. I tried out the first set of patches I downloaded (the Minimoog) and - it's friggin killer. These samples are REALLY big, beefy, full sounding. I did the Rudess thing and downloaded the Taurus next to split the keys, and that's just as enormous. So far, this thing is a joy, and immediately huge sounding. The FX are great (as they should be, from Amplitube and T-Racks...) and easy to get a good sound from immediately.

The drag of all this is that their harsh 'pre-order' cutoff (and no introductory sale) means that it doesn't matter much what the first reviews are. Especially since they put out some 80 more demos of individual sounds today - why on earth did they not crank those out in time for people to jump on? IK's thinking escapes me.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 20, 2017)

I also pre-ordered, partly because I had some jam points in my IK account. I was optimistic but did not really get excited until I watched the Jordan Rudess videos. Downloading as I write this. I'm really glad that the download is broken down into more digestible parts, so I can download some bits now and then finish up later. 

I have other things to compare this with including in some cases virtual synths (both software and hardware), sampled synths (e.g UVI and also my old EMU 6400), as well as a few analog hardware synths. It will be interesting to see how this compares and where it fits into the big picture. I think at the very least it might be a good layering element. IK's marketing strategy on this did seem a bit odd, but I assume they know what they're doing. 

The authorization went smoothly on this end. I copied and pasted the serial number they sent earlier today. Jon, I hope you get sorted quickly.


----------



## bbunker (Jul 20, 2017)

Wes Antczak said:


> I also pre-ordered, partly because I had some jam points in my IK account. I was optimistic but did not really get excited until I watched the Jordan Rudess videos. Downloading as I write this. I'm really glad that the download is broken down into more digestible parts, so I can download some bits now and then finish up later.
> 
> I have other things to compare this with including in some cases virtual synths (both software and hardware), sampled synths (e.g UVI and also my old EMU 6400), as well as a few analog hardware synths. It will be interesting to see how this compares and where it fits into the big picture. I think at the very least it might be a good layering element. IK's marketing strategy on this did seem a bit odd, but I assume they know what they're doing.
> 
> The authorization went smoothly on this end. I copied and pasted the serial number they sent earlier today. Jon, I hope you get sorted quickly.



I had jam points too - at the final figure, it was a pretty easy sell, although I'm often disappointed with VI's non-guitar stuff.

I'll be interested to hear your comparisons - I've got zero hardware synths now to compare it with, so I'm just comparing it to the software ones. So far I really like how the ones in Arturia's V-Collection have their own niche - Arturia's obviously got the tweakability, but the IK ones are instantly fat.

Somewhat bizarrely, they've put each individual synth out as an individual purchase for $50 a pop. I have to say: I don't even assume they know what they're doing any more - the pricing and marketing have just been wildly all over the place.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jul 20, 2017)

The installation instructions are rather light on this VSTi. I got the program installed fine and authorized without any issues. I had no idea that I had to install additional soundsets nor do they tell you how to install them. Anyway, I'm still downloading all the extra soundsets. What then? I noticed that there is a "Install Syntronik Sound Content" file. But do I first unzip all the ind. files or does the installer do that? I hope IK will improve this whole sound installation process with proper instructions. Currently it's not more then a "guess what's next?" method.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jul 20, 2017)

I unzipped each file and then ran the install sound content file and it seemed to install all the instruments I had unzipped.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 20, 2017)

I may just install one part tonight to see how it goes. I also have Sampletank, so the plan is to have everything in one place. I noticed that they have also updated the Sampletank installer with new filters, etc. and to make it compatible with Synthronik.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 20, 2017)

Guido Negraszus said:


> The installation instructions are rather light on this VSTi. I got the program installed fine and authorized without any issues. I had no idea that I had to install additional soundsets nor do they tell you how to install them. Anyway, I'm still downloading all the extra soundsets. What then? I noticed that there is a "Install Syntronik Sound Content" file. But do I first unzip all the ind. files or does the installer do that? I hope IK will improve this whole sound installation process with proper instructions. Currently it's not more then a "guess what's next?" method.



I downloaded the manual. (Even then it wasn't clear, not part of the table of contents... I looked in the "library settings" of the manual and it had instructions there.)

You can install the library on any drive. The sound bank installers will ask you the first time and each successive installer will remember your previous install... STILL INSTALLING. It's a big bastard!

The Jordan videos were certainly encouraging, but man, 8 out of 10 sound he played were saw or saw-like PWM poly synths with a little too much Van Halen for my taste . Wish they showed more of the esoteric and quirky sounds like the Polymorph (IIRC) demo at the 5:27 mark in video 2... Instant Clockwork Orange <3


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jul 20, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> I unzipped each file and then ran the install sound content file and it seemed to install all the instruments I had unzipped.



Ok, thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm not sure who qualifies, maybe everyone with an IKM account, anyway if you didn't buy this, see if you have a a free version in your account. Apparently it has 50 patches which you can layer up to 4 at a time, so pretty nice freebie. Also if you have ST3 there is an update to it with new effects from this so that is nice as well.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 21, 2017)

Maybe I did something wrong, but I never found an "install sound content file." All I got was an "Install Syntronik" file and the 23 installers for the 17 synths. The installation Guide was generic IK--not much help. When I ran the first file, it installed Syntronik Free. The 23 installers took a LONG time to run, but once they were done, there was a 50 GB "Syntronik Sound Content" folder. I dragged it into my SampleTank 3 Sound Content folder. And I deleted the Syntronik Free files. Within Syntronik preferences (gear icon) Library I made sure that it was looking in the right disk path. SampleTank found everything no problem. Everything worked! 

I think I have to upgrade SampleTank, because it's not finding the effects for some of the presets. Maybe the upgrade will fix that. Or maybe not, as maybe they're not there. 

If anybody doesn't like the idea of devoting 50 GB to this, it seems like it would be a simple thing to remove any synths you don't think you'll use. Just don't throw away the original .rar file as IK doesn't let you download forever. Even though I already have some of these as soft synths in other software, the presets are new. 

I haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but so far I am very happy with my purchase. I think it sounds and looks great. I like the way the synths look and work, the layering and the 4 arps and the effects. The browser is excellent, you can browse (all synths or one synth) by Category, Timbre, Style, Music Genre, and Mood using the arrow keys on your computer keyboard. I think it's as good or better a browser as anything I've ever seen, including Omnisphere 2 and Output, and to be honest, far superior to Analog Lab. The reality is that we will use this kind of collection-of-synths based on how easy it is for us to find the things we need. 

One thing that Rudess didn't mention is that you can also layer up to four synths by velocity, which presents some real opportunities for composers and performers. Whatever you want to do--it's easy.

When you're working in any of the main panels--Browser, Synth, effects, Layer, arp--you can always adjust the volume, pan, mute and solo of each synth in a Multi. Very handy. Click the icon with the sliders and it disappears.

One thing I don't like is that you can't see the synths and the effects at the same time. It would be great if the effects could pop out in a separate window, so that you could adjust them as you're adjusting the parameters of the synth. The lunchbox thing is cool-looking, but it's odd to be limited to only 5 effects. I suppose you can just use the stuff you want to create a user preset, and add more stuff in your DAW if you feel the need. It would be nice to have more effects. On the other hand, I have to admit that Syntronik comes with a lot of riches effects-wise. Perhaps it could work like Omnisphere someday, and have effects on each synth and then another set of effects for the multi. 

Because there is a "shop," which shows you what's installed, it does leave open the door that IK will sell more synths for this in the future. But for the $70 or so many people (with Jam Points) paid, I think they've given us a lot. It's going to keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## JonSolo (Jul 21, 2017)

By the time I posted IK had fixed things on their end and my serial was registered. So far so good. Interesting angle they took here. I am sure I will find plenty of useful things here.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 23, 2017)

So far it sounds fantastic. Could use some UI improvements such as tagging and/or keywording as it's a massive amount of content to sift through, but imagine they've got that planned for the future... 

Loving the quirkier retro-obscure sounds as these are the hardest to track down... Hope they roll out more content like this in the future... PRETTY PLEASE! @IKMultimedia


----------



## AllanH (Jul 23, 2017)

it's a surprisingly effective idea to sample the core oscillators, model the filter and then use the DRIFT technique to slightly modify parameters. It's similar to the slop setting on DSI instruments but, to my ears, affects far more than just the oscillators.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 23, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> So far it sounds fantastic. Could use some UI improvements such as tagging and/or keywording as it's a massive amount of content to sift through, but imagine they've got that planned for the future...
> @IKMultimedia



In the "Save As" window you can assign your own tags in the User column. 

And it also has a text search in addition to the filter search-- click the magnifying glass icon. So if you type "piano," you will get all the patches with "piano" in the title plus the ones with "piano" in the metatadata. You can also filter that search further by multiple synths and one additional filter.


----------



## bbunker (Jul 23, 2017)

I've mentioned this elsewhere, but:

I wish that they had added tweakability to the DRIFT algorithm - it does add something as it is, but it would be fantastic to be able to use that as a creative effect, too, or to model different things that you can't do in reality. The dream of a more analog Juno is just a DRIFT algorithm tweak away for those DCO's, right???


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 23, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> In the "Save As" window you can assign your own tags in the User column.
> 
> And it also has a text search in addition to the filter search-- click the magnifying glass icon. So if you type "piano," you will get all the patches with "piano" in the title plus the ones with "piano" in the metatadata. You can also filter that search further by multiple synths and one additional filter.



Thanks, I have been using this. It would be nice though if the user could add tags to any of of the categories. Some of the genres are pretty generic, irrelevant, or not specific enough... It would also be nice if we could quickly re-tag factory patches. I personally won't be using dubstep as a filter anytime soon... (More like ever ) 

The user tags also don't auto-populate when you start typing so I can see people winding up with more than one version due to a typo...

And a more than just a single star would be a lot more helpful...

Good first start for sure and glad it at least has a database... IMO all synths should these days.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 23, 2017)

bbunker said:


> I've mentioned this elsewhere, but:
> 
> I wish that they had added tweakability to the DRIFT algorithm - it does add something as it is, but it would be fantastic to be able to use that as a creative effect, too, or to model different things that you can't do in reality. The dream of a more analog Juno is just a DRIFT algorithm tweak away for those DCO's, right???



Agreed. I emailed support before buying asking if DRIFT modeled the ability to cross-mod, sync etc... Basically if it can take the samples to a place that's more than just sample playback with some instability... I hope this is something they have planned for the future. For the moment it's great, but still only a glorified rompler that eats a ton of disk space...

Plus if you're going to use a feature that claims to be capable of modeling the _behavior of analog_ as a selling point, at some point down the road it needs to go further and do just that... (Virtual VCO drift and filter modeling is ancient technology. Even the Virus did this...)

I don't see people enthusiastically chewing up gigs of space because it's the only way to achieve new unrealizable sounds, (a la their custom shop sales model), when the _modeling _algorithm should deliver some of this capability...Being able to manipulate the samples in ways that somewhat resemble the prototypes would be a more honest version of what Drift promises to be, let alone appeal to a broader market...

Anyway, not unhappy despite me sounding so! It's cool for sure... Just hope they develop it into something more elegant than a sample player with some effects.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. For those interested, we did open and sticky a feature request thread for http://www.ikmultimedia.com/iktr.php?P=ODgzfDE0OTU2NTAwNjMwMjY= (Syntronik) on our official IK Forum too http://cgi.ikmultimedia.com/ikforum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=13964


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 14, 2017)

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/iktr.php?P=ODgzfDE0OTU2NTAwNjMwMjY= (Syntronik) version 1.1 is now available! Check your IK User Area for the new version.

Now with FX Drag & Drop and Chain Presets, Quick Edit of Multis, Aftertouch and more:
http://www.ikmultimedia.com/iktr.php?P=MzUxMXwxNTEwNjc1MTc2MTM0 (Click here to learn more).


----------



## Fleer (Nov 14, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Jan 18, 2018)

We've also added bonus content for Pro-V and SAM. Please check your IK User Area under "My Products" for the new content.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 18, 2018)

IKMultimedia said:


> We've also added bonus content for Pro-V and SAM. Please check your IK User Area under "My Products" for the new content.


Yes, and thank you! It started out great but keeps getting better. I also appreciate all the Multis you put up before. Looking forward to what you have in store for Syntronik in the future.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 19, 2018)

Downloading now...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Fleer (Jan 19, 2018)

IKMultimedia said:


> We've also added bonus content for Pro-V and SAM. Please check your IK User Area under "My Products" for the new content.


Could you guys send us an email when these bonus updates are added? After all, if I understood correctly, we only get an extra month to download them?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 19, 2018)

For what it's worth, I got an email about it today, *Fleer*. Perhaps yours is in your spam folder, or maybe you're not signed up for that particular mailing list?

I checked my user area yesterday after the announcement here and it wasn't there yet. Only today, after I received my email, was it available. So perhaps that month began today?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 19, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Yes, and thank you! It started out great but keeps getting better. I also appreciate all the Multis you put up before. Looking forward to what you have in store for Syntronik in the future.



Where would one find these multis? Are they included in the 1.1 update or are they separate like the bonus sounds. Must admit I find the way these updates are handled a bit frustrating, especially the idea of a time limit on how long I have to download the updates / sounds. VSL can keep entire orchestral sample libraries available for download in our user accounts without limit, why cant IK?

edit: found them in the "Related Downloads" for the product. Again, not very user friendly IMO.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 20, 2018)

I got an email with details as well. The download was "hidden" within the list all the sound downloads but easy to identify by the "bonus" designation. Downloaded quickly.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 20, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> Where would one find these multis? Are they included in the 1.1 update or are they separate like the bonus sounds. Must admit I find the way these updates are handled a bit frustrating, especially the idea of a time limit on how long I have to download the updates / sounds. VSL can keep entire orchestral sample libraries available for download in our user accounts without limit, why cant IK?
> 
> edit: found them in the "Related Downloads" for the product. Again, not very user friendly IMO.



I'm not aware of any time limit on any IK downloads. Has IK said this? I've never had anything disappear from "My Products" in my User Account. Those multis came out a long time ago, and they are still there. 
I didn't get an email but I keep active on various forums, including the IK one, and follow IK on Twitter and Facebook so I always hear about their special offers and sales. 

I agree that it isn't the most user friendly site, but after the first time you've downloaded an IK product like Syntronik, it's not hard to figure out where new content will be located.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 20, 2018)

When I checked the Syntronik *Sounds Downloads* heading in the *My Products* page on Thursday, none of my sounds were available for download. Instead, there was a notice that my time to download had expired, along with an offer to buy access again. Fortunately, all of my downloads are backed up so there was no need for me to buy access. The next day (yesterday), all of my downloads were restored, along with the new bonus content.

Now, the following notice appears under the restored downloads: "Your sounds download access will expire in 0 days," followed by my registration date and a question mark icon. When I click on the icon, a popup window appears with the following message:



> You will need to download the sounds library within 180 days of registering the plug-in.
> 
> In case you have not downloaded the sounds within 180 days of registering the plug-in, your download status will show as "expired" and you will need to purchase a single "Sounds Download Reactivation Credit" in IK Multimedia's webstore in order to reactivate the downloads in this account.
> 
> ...



Best,

Geoff


----------



## AllanH (Jan 20, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> ...
> Now, the following notice appears under the restored downloads: "Your sounds download access will expire in 0 days," followed by my registration date and a question mark icon. When I click on the icon, a popup window appears with the following message:



That was the case for me as well. However, at least the "bonus" content downloaded without problems.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 20, 2018)

Fortunately, I was able to download the bonus content as well, despite the message that I had 0 days of access left.

Sorry I didn't make that clear in my post above.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 20, 2018)

Well, that sucks.

I always keep copies of all the rar files i download, because I figure this kind of thing could happen someday. Unfortunately so many companies use proprietary downloaders that automatically install the programs and delete the original files...


----------



## Fleer (Jan 20, 2018)

Still no email here ...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 21, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Still no email here ...


Have you tried going to the site to download the stuff? The new presets are great. One of the main weaknesses of Syntronik is there aren't a lot of presets for the specific instruments. The number one strength for me, is the 4 part multis.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 21, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Have you tried going to the site to download the stuff? The new presets are great. One of the main weaknesses of Syntronik is there aren't a lot of presets for the specific instruments. The number one strength for me, is the 4 part multis.


Sure, I got them, thanks TTF, but I want to make sure I'll be in the loop when the next bonus is added.
Kudos indeed to IK for providing them, making Syntronik even better than it already was.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 21, 2018)

Next time you add Syntronik content @IKMultimedia can you post in this thread? Otherwise, I will.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Jan 31, 2018)

We enacted a policy to extend the download period for another 30 days when we release bonus content (and there will be more) and will now email all registered Syntronik full version users (or users of the instrument for which we've released bonus content) who are signed up for getting email when new bonus content is added.

Also, we have a new video of Jordan Rudess using Syntronik and SampleTank 3 in our NAMM 2018 room:


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 20, 2018)

New bonus content:

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/news/news.php?id=987 (Syntronik J-60 bonus content released)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## IKMultimedia (Feb 20, 2018)

Beat me to it! The email was going out today and I was going to post here at the same time. Thanks for posting, Geoff!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 20, 2018)

You're most welcome.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 1, 2018)

More new free content for Syntronik!
Two new bass "super instruments" for Syntronik T-03, "Living Saw Bass" and "Living Square Bass" are available in the Sound Downloads section.


----------

